# anybody know about paddling Nicaragua?



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

I have not heard of any boating there but I did go surfing there and it kicked ass. Popoya was an awesome place, middle of nowhere, $5 rooms and uncrowded, high quality waves. There is a town called San Juan Del Sur that is OK but not very chill place. Good surf 30 minuted form there at Playa Madera. I would be stoked to hear about some kayaking. I have looked at Google Earth and it does not look very mountainous but who knows. If anybody is planning a Costa surf vacation I would cancel and head to Nicaragua instead, half the price, 1/4 the people. ALso Costa seems like a lot more shore pound, Nicaragua was more nice point break style. The place is awesome altogether, it would be even more awesome if you found some WW there.

Also: If you are thinking of staying in Managua, stay at Lago De Managua instead, it is a little paradise less than an hour form the city.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Go with someone who has traveled and knows some Spanish. I've spent some time there and you don't want to end up in a situation. While Costa Rica is a bit on the touristy side, that's to your advantage. Nicos are very poor and don't yet know the advantage of treating tourists with kid gloves. Just watch yourself... and no, there isn't any boating inland.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

YouTube - Surfing Nicaragua - Sacred Reich


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

hotchkiss said:


> Go with someone who has traveled and knows some Spanish. I've spent some time there and you don't want to end up in a situation. While Costa Rica is a bit on the touristy side, that's to your advantage. Nicos are very poor and don't yet know the advantage of treating tourists with kid gloves. Just watch yourself... and no, there isn't any boating inland.


After the month I spent driving around Nicaragua, I found Nicas to be very nice to me as a traveler aside from the touristy area near San Juan del Sur. I wouldn't worry overmuch about traveling around Nicaragua.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

atg200 said:


> After the month I spent driving around Nicaragua, I found Nicas to be very nice to me as a traveler aside from the touristy area near San Juan del Sur. I wouldn't worry overmuch about traveling around Nicaragua.


 I agree, in Costa I have had to chase down a guy who grabbed one of our bags, they worked as a team, distracted us and grabbed a bag, I ran full speed through the bus station, caught up to the guy and slammed that little bitch into the ground. In Nicaragua, no such trouble, although I have heard stories about San Juan del Sur, probably because its touristy and so close to Costa.


----------



## progers (Jan 27, 2004)

Went through Nicaragua two years ago in an attempt to find boating, and didn't find anything, i think there is maybe a company that does class I-II floats on one of the rivers near San Juan del Sur. But we mostly enjoyed the surf while there. Honduras has a good amount of boating though, and Costa Rica sucks, except the Patria river. La Ceba Hondurus is kind of a boating hub, there is a sweet hostel/raft company owned by a German dude that will give you beta, you kinda have to pry it out of him though. If you hang out for a while he'll warm up and spill the beans abou the runs, he even gave us First D beta after we had been psyched on the standard stuff.


----------



## progers (Jan 27, 2004)

I second that on Costa Rica and the shitty people there! Arrg, it makes me mad, the locals are dishonest pieces of shit! The try and charge you way too much for stuff just because you white, and try and steal your shit!


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Just like being careful in foreign countries, be careful what you believe in this forum. These guys are suggesting you throw caution to the wind in the country with the second highest murder rate in Latin America and going boating in another country that's in a civil war! 

I've lived in Costa Rica for 3 of the last 10 years. I've never boated nor heard of the Patria River, I know for certain it's not in the top 10 rivers in that country, and I don't buy the idea of Ticos being, "dishonest pieces of shit." 

They don't "charge way too much," they bargain and you pay too much and it's not because you're white, it's because you grew up in a country where everything has a labeled price tag so you're not adept at making deals.

Costa Rica is the first country in the world to have constitutionally abolished their army. That should give you a good idea of how they feel about living peacefully.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hysterical much hotchkiss? It is a really big stretch to say that Honduras is in a civil war. I'm also unaware of any tourists being murdered in Nicaragua. It is stupid to throw caution to the wind in any third world country, but Nicaragua really isn't any more dangerous for a traveler than any other place in Latin America.

I found Ticos to be pretty nice people, but I was just totally offput by the emphasis on selling their country to foreigners. The boating looks good though.


----------



## EddieC (Apr 11, 2006)

*Enjoy the surfing*

Don't know about Nicaragua but check out Greg Schwendinger's website Mayan White Water has great beta for the region. If you really want to boat I would recommend Costa over Honduras just due to the drive, roads are way better in Costa than Honduras in my experience. No matter where you are be aware of your surroundings, most people are warm and friendly but there are arseholes in every country. For the record there is no civil war going on in Honduras, and it is just as safe as Nicaragua.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Check this out*

Rio, Aventura y Diversion : Adventure Trips to Mexico and Beyond

CHeck out this site. Leo puts a good trip together and may have some information for you. 
Drop him a line.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

atg200 said:


> After the month I spent driving around Nicaragua, I found Nicas to be very nice to me as a traveler aside from the touristy area near San Juan del Sur. I wouldn't worry overmuch about traveling around Nicaragua.


I cant say that i agree. I am into my 6th week in Nicaragua. Staying in San Juan for work. This area is safe because it is the nicest place in the country with the exception of Masaya and Grenada.

People here are very poor, like living on $2-$3 a day poor. They see you buying cokes, or Tonas that cost 1/3 of thier days wages and there is contempt. While MOST people are very nice the main problem is with the police. I have been hasseled many time around managua and jinotepe. Even with a coworker that is fluent I have had to pay bribes, been threatened to be jailed, fined, etc... 

Corruption is the way of the land here, from the Ortega to the local shopkeeper, every one is on the 'bite'

either way its beautiful place, surreal place, but I have not seen much for water, I'd imagine that floods would hold great boating, but would be unpredictable, and you;d be dodging houses and cows.

I do enjoy this place over CR as it seems more genuine, and less sanitized, which is nice unless you need urgent medical care..

sn


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

*Civil war fears in Honduras as political crisis talks fail - Times Online

Nicos are violent people in relation to Ticos. There is simply not enough money for a stable economy. Travel is difficult and, not that I wouldn't be under the same conditions, everyone is an opportunist. 

If you're looking for somewhere safe to spend your first out of the country experience, go to Costa Rica or Panama. I've been to all three countries and I speak enough Spanish to get by. Still, I don't enjoy being on edge and cautious all the time. When I travel, I want it to feel like a vacation or an adventure, not a luck of the draw chance of getting out safely. If you have people to go with, go check out the lack of paddling in Nic. If you don't go Paddle in Panama or Costa Rica. 

Don't forget, you're a ****** man. Whether it's your fault or not, we're not looked upon highly everywhere. Before you go charging into a country to find great boating, find out what relationship that country has with the U.S. governement. We've done some pretty shady things in alot of these countries. It's not wonder there is some animosity. HONDURAS for example.

Do your own research. Word of mouth isn't sufficient. 
*


----------



## progers (Jan 27, 2004)

hotchkiss said:


> Just like being careful in foreign countries, be careful what you believe in this forum. These guys are suggesting you throw caution to the wind in the country with the second highest murder rate in Latin America and going boating in another country that's in a civil war!
> 
> I've lived in Costa Rica for 3 of the last 10 years. I've never boated nor heard of the Patria River, I know for certain it's not in the top 10 rivers in that country, and I don't buy the idea of Ticos being, "dishonest pieces of shit."
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to piss any one off, but I've formed my opinions about a few places while kayaking and discovering wonderful new people and cultures. My opinions about Costa Rica are compared to my travels with a kayak in Ecuador, Chile, Argentina, Panama, Honduras, and Costa Rica (ranked in that order). The Rio Patria is in fact considered a very top contender for the best Class V two day expeditions in the country, Ask Ferdinan! Assuming that you live there you should know who that is! I might say that Costa Rica is a wonderful place if you enjoy class IV rivers and a large amount of American influenced culture and Vacation style Eco-lodges and resorts. There is nothing wrong with that at all. I'm just glad that we all enjoy having fun on the river, wherever that may be. My opinion about dishoest Tikos was formed when a San Jose Taxi driver held our bags for randsom in his locked trunk and threatend to drive away with it if we didn't give him a $80 for a 5 minute taxi ride to a bus terminal. Compared to my other travels the other countries i've listed have kayaking that I enjoyed more, and had better interactions with the local people and that's it!

I guess you may not of heard of it because, but Hotel Charly II thought it was cool !
kayaksession

And yes! That's a pic of myself running the 75fter on it a few years ago. 
The Shuttle Rig


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with P-Ro. I have paddled in 19 countries and I have never seen more blatant crime and more dishonest POS's than Costa Rican's. Not sure if it's their culture or if they are just so overrun with ******'s that make them that way. My experience in Panama and Nicaragua was that they had less petty crime than Costa. That being said, it's not like Costa is all that bad, it's totally chill actually. I would'nt drive at night in your own car in Nicaragua though. My friends got robbed at AK-47 gunpoint and almost killed driving a rental car at night in Nicaragua 2 years ago. A major deal. I would stick to daytime travel. BTW the places I have been with the most recent wars, have been the nicest people. What a bummer there's no sick paddling in Nicaragua. Also you can skip Managua completely by staying at Lago Managua, which is a little paradise.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm sorry you vacationers have had such a bad time in Costa Rica. It doesn't bode well for people like me and my friends who work in Costa Rica. When people like you, who may have influence in the boating community, bash Costa Rica, it takes work from all of us because you prevent tourists from coming down.

Listen, I'm not sure if Podger just got into a strange situation or is just strange himself, not sure what the deal is, but this is what I think: if you get into an argument in Costa Rica because you're trying to stiff a driver out of his fare, the worse that happens is just what happened. He keeps your bags until you pay.

Try that move in one of these other countries you mention Podg. Stiff a driver of his money in Honduras. Try that with a Nico and tell me how bad your experience was with your mad Tico taxi driver. 

Ask Craparadon's friend. You stiff a Nico of his money and you're taking a ride to his cousin's farm at gunpoint and they'll decide what to do with you AFTER they TAKE your money. I'm not even being a LITTLE histarical.

Come on man, you can't stay a WHOLE country, "sucks" and that EVERYONE in that country is, "dishoest," because you got into an argument of taxi fare. I will repeat, yes, Costa Rica has TONS of gringos living and working there. But, that is part of the reason it is SO safe!

Stop making silly suggestions that may get inexperienced people hurt. This guy sounds like he is going alone. Doesn't sound like he has tons of experience traveling. Sounds like he's just looking for a good little adventure. 

What you are suggesting is almost neglagent on your part. Think about his situation and again, ask yourself, Nicaragua, (incredibly violent and very anti-american. Heard of the Sandanistas? Do you know what America's roll has been down there in the last 30 years?) or Honduras (in the throws of a violent revolution.) 

Progers, doesn't sound like you learned much about these countries on your one week excursions.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't worry about us hotchkiss - you are your own worst marketing for Costa Rica.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Fair enough. I'll just leave it be.


----------



## EddieC (Apr 11, 2006)

*Feel the Central America Love*

Wasn't going to respond but Hotchkiss keeps rambling. I can tell you stories of of a friend who new a guy that had a bad experience in just about any country. The company I work for is 95% latino and from jjust about every country in Central America. I have been to Panama, CR, and Honduras. My wife is Honduran and we just got back from 3 weeks there, trust me there is no civil war. The Times article Hotchkiss referenced from last year was way way off as were 95% of the media reports in the US regarding Honduras at that time. Remember drama, controversy, etc are all good stories. 

A good rule of thumb anywhere in Central America is be on guard in the big cities no matter what country you are in. Once outside the big cities crime is less of an issue and 99% of the people you meet are warm and friendly. If you have never traveled to Central America and don't know Spanish, Costa Rica would probably be a good first trip for you. Good white water, lots of gringos, and a good odds of finding English speaking locals. 

Hotchkiss - try not to bash other Central American countries, that community as a whole needs the tourist dollars. You can give people advice without telling the worst story you ever heard and perpetuating the stereotype of Latin America in general. :mrgreen:


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Eddie, you're right. The fact of the matter is, I would feel more comfortable traveling in most any of these countries than in the vast majority of major American cities. New York and the west coast make me considerably more nervous. 

I haven't been to Honduras Eddie. You're absolutely right about my falling victim to mainstream media portrayals of the countries politics. I'm disappointed I did that. I believe I would enjoy Honduras a great deal and I'm certainly not interested in offending someone's latina wife by insulting her country. 

I don't mean to justify my bashing this or that country, I simply got away from what I intended to do and that was squash the idea that Costa Ricans are, "dishonest," and that the country, "sucks." I don't think that's a fair assessment.


----------



## chasingh2o (Dec 16, 2007)

so.... anybody know of any boating in Nicaragua?


----------



## progers (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow!! A little to intense with the bashing! I guess I used the wrong words and lit a fire under some dudes ass. Your right, I shouldn't say that the whole country sucks, perhaps just a few people (hotgkiss)! 

The whole concept of Costa Rica being a name drop for a first time group of intermediate kayakers is just fine. You can very easily go there and not even feel like your away from the US. Simply get a ride with an english speaking tourist company that'll zoom you down the road, pamper you in an eco-lodge, and send you down the river. 

I've paddled in 8 different countries, and Costa Rica is the one place I would not go back to. In fact there are a few nice people, and the Surf in Pavones is fun, but thats about it. I felt that Costa Rica has lost it's culture because it's been influence by so many americans. This is also most likely the major reason why the locals have gotten used to taking advantage of the hords of tourists, it makes perfect sence to me! The taxi drivers fight over americans so they can jack up their prices, especially if these tourist can't speak spanish. In my opinion this is dishonest. 

Also, the supposed boater towns had tons of crime and poverty, such as a town wide new years eve violent fight in the streets, young girls living on the streets whoreing them selves out, hypodermic needles all over the place, and a lot of really sad things. Surely these things could all be avoided if you stay at an eco-lodge, sipping chai lattes, and reading books about saving the rainforest. Costa Rica will always be a popular place for people that haven't experienced the sad truth behind the way people actually live down there.

If anyone is interested in a quality vacation that has great people, way better whitewater, and a fabulous authentic culture I would highly recommend a place like Ecuador. Boating in Ecuador is wonderful in all aspects. The locals want to get to know you, and it gives you a great chance to emerse yourself in a wonderful country. 

Hotgkiss, no I'm not wierd, crazy, or anything like that. Simply i'm sharing my experiences with other boaters to help the boating community out, so we can all have a great time on the water. Isn't that why you kayak? To have fun, right?


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well everybody has their own perspective and experiences.I would not hesitate to go to Nicaragua and would like to boat in CR.Generally prefer more authentic cultural experiences and cheaper places. Nicaragua may not be the best choice for rookies ,but I don't think he said he was. People could jump to the conclusion Belize is all sanitized if they only went to the Cayes and fancy resorts,but that is not at all representative of most of the country. Costa Rica is a lot more developed, but my guess is you can still easily find the real Mc Coy if you get away from touristy parts.

Went to Honduras after Mitch ,no way is it worse now,San Pedro Sula was sketchy at night.La Ceiba and back country areas the people were really nice. Went to Chiapas during an actual revolution of sorts,no worries.Tourists are usually not victims of violence,but there is serious violence under the surface in ES,GUAT, HOND.Just look in their papers ,some dead dude lying in a pool of blood on the front page. not so under the surface now in no. Mex.

Ain't been to Nicaragua, but have studied the shit out of it for travel.There are no whitewater outfitters ,unless very new.There are some rivers run, I guess in canoes,around the Castillo on the San Juan.There are some rapids/waves right by the fort that might be good play at some levels.Don't get eaten by bull sharks like Capt.Morgan's men did.Sounds like one of them[Bartola] might be class 3,maybe a section above their put in[?].I read about some people running class 4 rapids in dugout canoes with no life jackets somewhere over by the Cocos[Hond. border].There are flat water sections with big falls and tributaries with potential,like the awesome sounding Rio Whamblam,on the mid/ lower Cocos.The upper Cocos around Somoto canyon would be the first place I'd look,there is fledgling eco- tourism in the area.

Some boater, Dgoson,needs to go scout the Somoto and the areas/rivers around/above Matagalpa,Esteli,and Jinotega.Large cities so maybe pollution issues,but probably trails into the surrounding hills too.Also hiking in Natl. parks could yield some finds.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

There are a bunch of pictures of the Somoto at really low water[GOOGLE],looks like a really cool canyon but not much whitewater.The town of Somoto has two tribs coming together above the canyon that have to have gradient ,it's the headwaters of the supposedly biggest river in C A,i've heard them say the Usumascinta is the biggest too.


----------



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

*Nico good*

My wife and I spent about 3 weeks traveling Nicaragua. The people were super nice and of course its always respectful to start a conversion in Spanish. It was definitely cheap and easy to get around the country as well. My biggest word of advice is when you are down there, talk to other travelers. You can quickly assess the vibe of a town after a short conversion with a fellow traveler. Use your common sense, dont be drunk (or sober) on the streets late at night and you should have little worries.


----------



## threepin (Oct 22, 2005)

I have traveled through Nicaragua from the beautiful Caribbean islands of Big Corn and Little Corn to San Juan Del Sur. There are many creeks in Nicaragua that are worthy of kayaking, but little has been explored. I saw a few viable creeks in the Masaya region, and the Jinotega and Matagalpa highlands. The latter area is similar to the Boquette area of Panama.


----------

